

Ask HN: Best enterprise collaboration platform? - lotusleaf1987

Hi, 
I'm looking into:
Adobe Acrobat.com
IBM Lotus Live
Oracle BeeHive
Cisco Quad
MSFT Sharepoint
Does anyone have any experience with these? Is one better than the other? They all seem fairly similar from their websites, but I'm wondering if one UX is best or worst? Thanks
======
rbanffy
I like Google Apps - they provide easy tools for a geographically dispersed
team. I also like Plone a lot and have deployed collaboration sites on it.
Plone 4 rocks, but I am yet to do anything with it.

Avoid Sharepoint like the plague.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Sharepoint was the least likely for me to go with...but for the sake of
comparison I included it. Acrobat.com seems pretty good, but it's hard to
figure out all these nuances from the platforms without actually thoroughly
testing them. But thanks for sharing your experience, that's mainly what I'm
looking for.

------
amirmc
You could also look into Huddle (<http://www.huddle.net/>). I've used it with
a couple of project teams and it worked pretty well.

Also came across <http://www.oneis.co.uk/> where bensummers is co-founder. I
haven't had a demo yet but plan to soon.

------
jokull
Also consider mixing tools together. Dropbox for file sharing, Google Apps for
email and calendar, Harvest for time tracking etc.

~~~
vitovito
I would shy away from this. For "enterprise collaboration," there's no way to
have "enterprise management" with multiple, disparate tools.

That means no centralized access control, no fine-grained permissions, etc.,
across all the tools. A single service can be a big productivity, integration
and custom-development win.

~~~
lotusleaf1987
Yeah I think what I am looking for is a one-stop shop. We already use Google
Apps and Dropbox, but they definitely are not the best they could be. I like
Dropbox for what it is, but I think we need something more web-based.

